# Ibanez RGD2127z Mystic Dream Hi-Res pics thread (NOT SAFE FOR SLOW CONNECTIONS!)



## HighGain510 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey guys!  I snapped the first handful of hi-res shots with my digital SLR, of course I had forgotten that I was playing it last night so halfway through I realized there were some smudges which became evident once I looked back at a few of the pics!   Nevertheless, the sun is pretty much directly overhead right now anyways so there are a bunch of pics that won't come out properly anyways (such as the more red/orange/gold changes) under those conditions so I'll be adding those either later this evening or over the weekend!  Figured I'd start a different thread JUST for the pictures so you guys on faster connections can bask in the glory of this ridiculous paint job and those on slower connections know they can let the page load while they go make coffee and a whole meal.  I also forgot to mention in the other thread, this puppy also got loaded up with a set of hex-bolt Aftermath 7 once I get her back from the refin, sounds great!

Now, on to the pics!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 30, 2011)

More coming soon guys, when the lighting conditions outside permit you'll see the orange/gold goodness, hang tight!  This finish is fucking SICK! You can see it even turns shades of blue/blue-gray and as I mentioned with lower light and the right angle it turns gold!  Larry did such a phenomenal job, lucky to have such a talented friend!


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jun 30, 2011)

Absolutely glorious.


----------



## stevo1 (Jun 30, 2011)

wow! why can't they be made like this? I like it better on this than a jp


----------



## technomancer (Jun 30, 2011)

Kick ass sir


----------



## elq (Jun 30, 2011)

Fan-fucking-tastic. 

If I were you... I would be singing a song to that guitar.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 30, 2011)

elq said:


> Fan-fucking-tastic.
> 
> If I were you... I would be singing a song to that guitar.




Are you outside my house again Eric? Can you hear me singing it already?  Yeah this puppy was already in my "keeper" group pre-refin, but after Larry transformed that boring satin black 7 into this it made it that much nicer to hang onto!  Plus now it has sentimental attachment since he gave me the paint job as a wedding present! 

One of my iPhone pics earlier came out pretty cool as well as far as the depth of the colors, very much how it looks in real life:


----------



## Nazca (Jun 30, 2011)

Damn, I hate you so much right now.

I'm guessing you're posting this as an advert to give it away for free. So I got dibs on this!

Absolutely stunning, how come you didn't refinish the headstock?

Could you post a vid of you playing this bad boy?


----------



## Jogeta (Jun 30, 2011)

your guitar is proof that there is a God.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 30, 2011)

Nazca said:


> Damn, I hate you so much right now.
> 
> I'm guessing you're posting this as an advert to give it away for free. So I got dibs on this!
> 
> Absolutely stunning, how come you didn't refinish the headstock?



I asked my buddy about it and it would have been a royal pain for him to have to mask off the script "Prestige" logo and since I really wanted to keep it on there I told him not to worry about it and only sent him the body. He was doing the job as a favor to me and the price was very fair so I wasn't trying to make it a pain in the ass for him (and then now considering he gifted the job to me, I feel even better about only having him do the body as if he did all that extra masking in addition to this for free I'd feel like a jerk! ). I think the matching headstock would have looked cool too but the black works just fine.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 30, 2011)

No. NO. HOLY FUCKING FUCK BALLS. MOTHER OF GOD.


----------



## Static (Jun 30, 2011)

oh my goodness.....this is just looks wayyyy to sexy


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 30, 2011)

How old is that guitar? Because what I'm doing right now might not be legal...


----------



## Xaios (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Black_Sheep (Jun 30, 2011)

Awesome! Totally. 

Too bad the headstock isn't done as well. But oh well. The body looks absolutely gorgeous anyway. How much did the paint job cost you?


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jun 30, 2011)

Also, I don't think this is going to stop being at the top of the recent thread list anytime soon....


----------



## loktide (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## technomancer (Jun 30, 2011)

Black_Sheep said:


> How much did the paint job cost you?





HighGain510 said:


> Plus now it has sentimental attachment since he gave me the paint job as a wedding present!


----------



## Santuzzo (Jun 30, 2011)

Holy crap!!!!

That is incredibly awesome!

It does not get any better that this! AMAZING!

Thanks for posting those pics!


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 30, 2011)

that paintjob suits the guitar sooo well, man.


----------



## youheardme (Jun 30, 2011)

awesome.

I think I would prefer it with the black headstock anyways


----------



## gossong (Jun 30, 2011)

WOW! Just... WOW!
This is the fourth time I'm coming back to this thread just to be in awe of the mystic dream awesomeness!
Shame on ibanez for not making this color an option...


----------



## AySay (Jun 30, 2011)

Someone should show Ibanez this, because THIS is how this guitar should look!!

It's so perfect...

Also, you definitely need to do it's 6er twin in DDII finish now...


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jun 30, 2011)

VEGETA! WHAT IS POOLUKE41'S GAS LEVEL?

ITS OVER 9000!!


Seriously. My G.A.S is through the Roof.....


----------



## ZackP3750 (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## ascender (Jun 30, 2011)

My pants a little tighter now ... and I don't think it's from the steak for dinner.

She's gorgeous.


----------



## Dan (Jun 30, 2011)

Right, where do i sign up to get my hands on this after you? I'm sure theres a list


----------



## Gitte (Jun 30, 2011)

*





*


----------



## yellowv (Jun 30, 2011)

That thing looks killer Matt.


----------



## SavM (Jun 30, 2011)

that looks stunning, I think the headstock perfectly matches the body too.


----------



## Moltar (Jun 30, 2011)

Amazing. It looks similar to my Xiphos 7 string, except WWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY better!!!

But I mean just the purple to green-ness.


----------



## Levi79 (Jun 30, 2011)

Holy christ fuck that is an amazing finish on a beautiful guitar.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 30, 2011)

AySay said:


> Someone should show Ibanez this, because THIS is how this guitar should look!!


 
Way ahead of you. 

That guitar is pure badass, I was initially put off by RGDs but now I want one so damn bad. Stunning. Absolutely, stunning.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jun 30, 2011)

That's pretty amazing.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 30, 2011)

Damn, Matt. That is even more gorgeous than it was before!


----------



## Thep (Jun 30, 2011)

Cosmo hardware matches too amazingly. Color shifting really accentuates the curves on the RGD, Ibanez should really take advantage of that rather than matte finishes.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 30, 2011)

Much better this way. Just as with blinky lights, more colors equals moar tonez!


----------



## Opion (Jun 30, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!

I think the black headstock looks just fine on that guitar - and really, I don't think many people bother to check that out when you're too busy gawking at that finish, am I right? 

Congratulations on your one of a kind RGD broham!


----------



## kamello (Jun 30, 2011)

nuff' said...


----------



## exordium (Jun 30, 2011)

Incredible! The teaser pics were great, but this!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 30, 2011)

Now we wait for Petrucci to switch back to Ibanez and have a guitar built that looks just like that


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 1, 2011)

I second the idea Ibanez should make this guitar in this color, it is just gorgeous! Congrats Highgain!


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jul 1, 2011)

WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! COLOURS.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 1, 2011)

Damn, I love that finish.


----------



## Elijah (Jul 1, 2011)

Are all the necks on these guitars this nice??


----------



## orakle (Jul 1, 2011)

damn that is one beaty

do you have any idea which paint he used because it's really tempting ;D


----------



## nik35 (Jul 1, 2011)

I remember wondering how this guitar would look like if it had that finish when it first came out. Thank you for making my dreams come true.


----------



## jon66 (Jul 1, 2011)

Words. Can't. Describe.

congratz dude, shes a beaut! (understatement of the month)


----------



## Desi (Jul 1, 2011)

You have no idea how much this project meant to me. I'm a changed man! I'm going to do some more soul searching and change some more. Y'all don't know me anymore. 


But seriously, dude.

Fantastic job all across the board.


----------



## baptizedinblood (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Kstring (Jul 1, 2011)

this is making me rethink getting an 8 and getting an RGD. I looked at this last night and in my drunken/sleep deprived mind i thought WTF did he do to a JP then i looked at it this morning and lol.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm loving it so far! 



Elijah said:


> Are all the necks on these guitars this nice??



No sir! I actually bought an RGD2120z and it has a plain jane maple neck, not that there's anything wrong with it! 



orakle said:


> damn that is one beaty
> 
> do you have any idea which paint he used because it's really tempting ;D



He owns a huge paint shop in LA so he keeps certain stuff for himself that he really likes. For this one he used the paint from the original Ford Mustang Cobra "Mystic" run which he then lightened up a bit for me, which makes it more of a one-off deal.


----------



## shadscbr (Jul 1, 2011)

Matt, that looks sweet! You always have the coolest projects going on, congrats!! 

Shad


----------



## Lothar (Jul 1, 2011)

So pretty. I envy You. The best color ever.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 2, 2011)

Matt according to weather.com your weather is sunny this afternoon. MORE PICS!!!!! 

PS - this is giving me some bad ideas about my green Sii-7... that would look bad-assed on all the curves on the carved top  Stupid on my part since KxK can do this finish, I just didn't think of it at the time


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks great bro


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jul 2, 2011)

best color on an RGD ever... but how?


----------



## Ryan (Jul 2, 2011)

That guitar is so hot.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 2, 2011)

That guitar is so hot.


----------



## theicon2125 (Jul 2, 2011)

I feel dirty for looking at this much porn


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 2, 2011)

incredible Matt. RGD bodystyle with mystic dream paint is sooo much win.


----------



## fallenz3ro (Jul 2, 2011)

VERY nice dude. so please sell it to me, i'm local


----------



## celebro95 (Jul 2, 2011)

Xaios said:


>



WIN X 1,000,000

GOD, this is the best RGD i've seen !!!


----------



## sell2792 (Jul 2, 2011)

How does it feel to have the best guitar in the world?!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 3, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Matt according to weather.com your weather is sunny this afternoon. MORE PICS!!!!!
> 
> PS - this is giving me some bad ideas about my green Sii-7... that would look bad-assed on all the curves on the carved top  Stupid on my part since KxK can do this finish, I just didn't think of it at the time



 I was in Maryland all yesterday. Sun looks like it's out today (after a vicious storm last night!) so maybe I'll see if Lyn can hold the guitar so I can snap the pics at an angle! 

P.S. I pinged Larry with an email this morning, not going Dargie II finish on the RGD 6'er since after looking at pics, I believe my CE is actually like Dargie II + sparkle.  The other color-change I have in mind is (IMO) REALLY cool, waiting to hear if Larry has room in his queue because if so I'm sending the RGD2120z off his way ASAP!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 3, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> I was in Maryland all yesterday. Sun looks like it's out today (after a vicious storm last night!) so maybe I'll see if Lyn can hold the guitar so I can snap the pics at an angle!
> 
> P.S. I pinged Larry with an email this morning, not going Dargie II finish on the RGD 6'er since after looking at pics, I believe my CE is actually like Dargie II + sparkle.  The other color-change I have in mind is (IMO) REALLY cool, waiting to hear if Larry has room in his queue because if so I'm sending the RGD2120z off his way ASAP!



Your idea should make an awesome pair, hopefully Larry has room in the queue for you


----------



## leandroab (Jul 3, 2011)

HOLY :golf:ING SHIT!!!!!

My GAS levels has reached an all time high.

Muthafucka this is a sick guitar. I love the subtle flamed maple neck...


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jul 3, 2011)

You borked teh interwebz...

Seriously though I've been following this guitar on here for a WHILE and god damn...stunning...just literally stunning...


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jul 3, 2011)

YOU BASTARD............. that is amazing.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sun always seems to be crazy bright and directly overhead every time I get the chance to snap the pictures so I snagged a single one where you can make out the gold-orange-red colors a bit:






Yum!


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jul 3, 2011)

Yo I hate to be an asshole but Im so overcome with jealousy that I fucking hate you.


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 3, 2011)

Came back to this thread again. Yep. Still fucking awesome.


----------



## p0ke (Jul 3, 2011)

Dude, if you notice your guitar's missing someday when you wake up, it's because I downloaded it from you. That looks absolutely epic!


----------



## Jeggs (Jul 4, 2011)

Unholy shit, mother of all! So freaking nice! I got to get me an RGD now..


----------



## squid-boy (Jul 4, 2011)

Awe, man.


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 4, 2011)

I love you.


----------



## Lasik124 (Jul 5, 2011)

I want this... ha


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jul 5, 2011)

dude this is amazing!! hell of a wedding present! congrats on getting married too!


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jul 5, 2011)

yo dawg, imma let you finish but HighGain510 had the greatest guitar of 2011.http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/highgain510.html


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jul 5, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Sun always seems to be crazy bright and directly overhead every time I get the chance to snap the pictures so I snagged a single one where you can make out the gold-orange-red colors a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should try putting a piece of white paper in front of the flash, see if that does the trick.

That guitar looks fucking tasty!!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 5, 2011)

asmegin_slayer said:


> You should try putting a piece of white paper in front of the flash, see if that does the trick.
> 
> That guitar looks fucking tasty!!!



That's not flash son, that's the SUN!  It works better when the light is coming in from an angle rather than dead on. I'll take some on a day where I get home early enough to catch the sun just starting to come down.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 5, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> That's not flash son, that's the SUN!  It works better when the light is coming in from an angle rather than dead on. I'll take some on a day where I get home early enough to catch the sun just starting to come down.



Well shit, put a piece of white paper in front of the sun then  

PS - damn you for what you have started


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jul 6, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Well shit, put a piece of white paper in front of the sun then
> 
> PS - damn you for what you have started



hardy har har.


How about setting the ISO to less than 100?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 6, 2011)

It's not the white-balance, it requires a certain angle of the light to bring out the specific shifts in color. It's not hard to do, just when the sun is directly overhead it doesn't come out as well.  I'll show you soon enough, it's rainy and overcast today so they're not coming today but I'll be putting up some more pics when I get the chance.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jul 6, 2011)

These kind of angles show the orange/red-ish tint, maybe try something like this?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 7, 2011)

Yep, just like this:


----------



## sell2792 (Jul 7, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking, how much does a paintjob like this run?
I'd like to refinish my 7620 by the end of the summer with a simpler color-changing paint scheme.




Something that goes between metallic purple and blue.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 7, 2011)

It varies depending on where you go. My buddy hooked me up on this as a wedding present, but I'd say if you were paying over $450-500 no matter where you go, you paid too much.  You could ping a few folks who do refins and ask around for actual prices (I'm not sure how much the various other color-changing paints cost them), I know Larry has a full queue but you could also try Marty Bell. I just had my bass refinished by him and it came out great (pics here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2553351-post30.html )! I'd highly recommend both Larry and Marty for refin jobs for sure.


----------



## b7string (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh wow wow wow. That neck made the guitar special enough with the flame and all, but this is sick. Absolutely beautiful. Absolutely. Nothing else to say.


----------



## wavez1392 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey man I have the same guitar with the boring satin finish and I was wondering who stripped the paint off yours and made it look so amazing? I would love to have the same paint job as that if you could give me a name to call.

- cheers drew

nvm didnt read above lol

How do the aftermaths sound on that guitar with the basswood body? - i have a coldsweat and a nailbomb atm in mine and I was wondering if it was worth it to swap lol.


----------



## noob_pwn (Jul 10, 2011)

WOOOOW


----------



## btfsam (Jul 10, 2011)

the black headstock IMO leaves it with that ibanez feel still. sickest finish on an ibby ever.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 10, 2011)

Why can't Ibanez make a string thru version with that as a finish?


----------



## guy in latvia (Jul 10, 2011)

its just so awesome, i cant stop staring at it!


----------



## mhenson42 (Jul 10, 2011)

OP... I was looking at the background and for some reason it reminded me of when I lived in Virginia (Fairfax/Centreville) - I looked at your location and it says Northern Virginia. Crazy... what city are you in?


----------



## Arterial (Jul 10, 2011)

holy shit


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 10, 2011)

mhenson42 said:


> OP... I was looking at the background and for some reason it reminded me of when I lived in Virginia (Fairfax/Centreville) - I looked at your location and it says Northern Virginia. Crazy... what city are you in?



I'm out in Sterling, 30 mins away from Fairfax area.


----------



## CrazyDean (Jul 10, 2011)

Love the chameleon paint!!!


----------



## Racerdeth (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh lawdy. Incredible. On the subject I quite like the black headstock !


----------



## youshy (Jul 11, 2011)

Aw mah gad, I've just bought 93' tele and I want some mystic dream... No, no, no, that couldn't be good.. 

BUT DAT ORANGE!


----------



## DoomJazz (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh. My. Fucking. Goodness.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 14, 2011)

wowzers!


----------



## Bouillestfu (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm not sure if I just pissed myself or jizzed in my pants. Needless to say, I wish this was mine! But... it still needs a sound clip!!! Maybe the Mystic Dream paint made it sound 1000000x better!


----------



## Chocopuppet (Sep 14, 2011)

OH MAH GAWD. How did you do that?


----------



## Eaten (Sep 15, 2011)

wow that finish is slamming hot!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 15, 2011)

I may have missed this....but...

It's freakin' gorgeous! Congratulations dude


----------



## Skirvin (Sep 15, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> I may have missed this....but...
> 
> It's freakin' gorgeous! Congratulations dude



+1, looks fantastic!


----------



## Nonservium (Sep 16, 2011)

HighGain, you mind pm'ing me contact info on who did this for you? I'd like to take a look at getting my 2120z redone at some point.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 11, 2012)

P: that finish is amazing.


----------



## Norstorm (Sep 12, 2012)

Jesus christ! 

AWESOMENESS!!!


----------



## Syriel (Sep 12, 2012)

Holy bumping batman.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 13, 2012)

It likely got bumped due to the picture link being in my for sale thread.  This one is heading to one of our buddies overseas as of today!  I'm a little torn up about having to move this one, but I cleared it with my buddy who sprayed the guitar for me and since my arthritis is getting worse I haven't been able to play it for months now.  I'm just glad it will be going to a good home where she'll get lots of play time again!


----------



## SamSam (Sep 13, 2012)

OH HAI THERE!!


----------



## Fierce_Swe (Sep 13, 2012)

A real beauty!!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 13, 2012)

SamSam said:


> OH HAI THERE!!



Thanks again Sam, I hope you love this baby!  On the bright side, I'll likely end up sending my buddy another guitar sometime and seeing if he can pull off this same finish again because it truly does rock in person. It's a deeper form of the typical off-the-shelf paint you can get for Mystic Dream, you can see how much deeper the colors are in the picture where I had it laying side-by-side with that ESP Horizon III Custom Shop in their "Andromeda" (identical to Mystic Dream) finish:







In person the difference was even more dramatic, same spectrum of colors but the colors were significantly deeper (more pigment mixed into the paint according to my buddy) and it was quite apparent when you had it side-by-side with another guitar using the off-the-shelf form of that finish.  Better wear some shades to protect your eyes from the glory once you get through several inches of bubble wrap Sam!


----------



## Syriel (Sep 15, 2012)

I need my Xiphos refinished in that color though. Seriously HOLY BUMPING BATMAN. I'm actually glad I saw this thread again. 

I wish I lived in the US just so I could send it over for a refinish.


----------



## MFB (Sep 15, 2012)

If the RGD7 Premium comes out then I may have to get it refinished in Mystic Dream, since every time I see it I get jealous. Extremely jealous.


----------



## Jackrat (Sep 15, 2012)

As said before, I would do terrible, terrible things to have this guitar. DAT FUCKING NECK btw.


----------



## fabriarockz (Sep 19, 2012)

Skervesen right?


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 19, 2012)

fabriarockz said:


> Skervesen right?



Fuck no. My buddy is actually a talented painter.  I kid, but I saw their "refin" and it was not nearly as deep as this is, it looked like they didn't use enough pigment with whatever mix they sprayed and did not use enough color coats to do it correctly. This looks like a completely professional (i.e. stock) finish, because it was sprayed by a professional. My buddy works with paint for a living.


----------

